# Can you show me some photos of your Brachypelma smithi( Mexican Red Knee) cage?



## sneakikaz (Jun 18, 2017)

I really need to see some great examples. Please help me.


----------



## OctoPhid (Jun 18, 2017)

sneakikaz said:


> I really need to see some great examples. Please help me.


Not sure what you mean, all a B. smithi (now B. hamorii btw) needs is several inches of dry substrate (preferably something like coco fiber or topsoil), a water dish, and a hide. A hide can be something as simple as a piece of pvc pipe halfway submerged into the substrate, but most people use cork or some other type of wood for a hide. Hope this helps!


----------



## sneakikaz (Jun 18, 2017)

OctoPhid said:


> Not sure what you mean, all a B. smithi (now B. hamorii btw) needs is several inches of dry substrate (preferably something like coco fiber or topsoil), a water dish, and a hide. A hide can be something as simple as a piece of pvc pipe halfway submerged into the substrate, but most people use cork or some other type of wood for a hide. Hope this helps!


can you please show me your cage?


----------



## OctoPhid (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm gonna be honest, I do not currently own a B. hamorii, but I do own a B. albopilosum as well as an A. chalcodes, both of which have similar care. Why do you need a picture of a cage? Are you looking for inspiration or what? If so, you don't want to see my enclosures, they are nothing fancy. I would suggest if you are looking for more elaborate enclosures search through the "Vivariums and Terrariums" section here on arachnoboards.


----------



## sneakikaz (Jun 18, 2017)

OctoPhid said:


> I'm gonna be honest, I do not currently own a B. hamorii, but I do own a B. albopilosum as well as an A. chalcodes, both of which have similar care. Why do you need a picture of a cage? Are you looking for inspiration or what? If so, you don't want to see my enclosures, they are nothing fancy. I would suggest if you are looking for more elaborate enclosures search through the "Vivariums and Terrariums" section here on arachnoboards.


Ok. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## EulersK (Jun 18, 2017)

Not the most exciting video, but this is exactly what you'd need. Any decoration beyond what you see here is purely aesthetic and for your benefit only, not the spider's. The only bit of advice in this video that you should ignore is adding water to the substrate - B. hamorii prefers it bone dry for all specimens over 2". Everything else that I say will apply 100% to B. hamorii... and any non-burrowing terrestrial for that matter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Helpful 2


----------



## cold blood (Jun 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PolarisTR (Jun 18, 2017)

Just read this, why has it changed to B hamorii??


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jun 18, 2017)

PolarisTR said:


> Just read this, why has it changed to B hamorii??


Just revision of the taxonomy. As new information becomes available from study, scientists reclassify animals where it seems they most belong in relation to other species.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## sneakikaz (Jun 18, 2017)

cold blood said:


> View attachment 243600


what a good enclosure, but where is the hiding place?


----------



## sneakikaz (Jun 18, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Not the most exciting video, but this is exactly what you'd need. Any decoration beyond what you see here is purely aesthetic and for your benefit only, not the spider's. The only bit of advice in this video that you should ignore is adding water to the substrate - B. hamorii prefers it bone dry for all specimens over 2". Everything else that I say will apply 100% to B. hamorii... and any non-burrowing terrestrial for that matter.


thank you


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 18, 2017)

Here is mine.


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 18, 2017)

sneakikaz said:


> I really need to see some great examples. Please help me.















B. hamorii



__ darkness975
__ Oct 10, 2016
__ 4

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## Haemus (Jun 18, 2017)

Here's how I setup mine:


----------



## cold blood (Jun 19, 2017)

sneakikaz said:


> what a good enclosure, but where is the hiding place?


ummmm...the big piece of wood.


----------



## metallica (Jun 19, 2017)

let me show you the habitat of B. hamorii in the wild, this is all the inspiration you need to make a beautiful setup. 
http://www.mantid.nl/tarantula/hamorii.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Eunice (Jun 20, 2017)

My juvenile female's home, nearly identical to cold blood's setup. Soon as I removed the top she bolted to her hide.
 Plain topsoil, a cork hide, water dish and plastic foilage. 
 I keep the area around the water dish ever so sligthly moistened. 9 times out of 10 they molt in that area, makes removal easy since its in an open area. All my terrestrials are kept in similar fashion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sneakikaz (Jun 20, 2017)

That's really great. Thank you.
But when it is sling do I need to build a smaller one?
Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jun 20, 2017)

sneakikaz said:


> That's really great. Thank you.
> But when it is sling do I need to build a smaller one?
> Sorry for my bad english


Keep slings in a much smaller enclosure, deli cups are what I use, slings don't feel secure in overly large enclosures.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jun 20, 2017)

And here's how I keep my juveniles. One of them likes to burrow quite a bit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sneakikaz (Jun 20, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Keep slings in a much smaller enclosure, deli cups are what I use, slings don't feel secure in overly large enclosures.


thank you.


----------



## Red Eunice (Jun 21, 2017)

@sneakikaz
Here are photos of what few slings I currently have.
The P. cancerides at 5/8" were given 4" cubes w/h 3" topsoil, hide (cholla), water bottle cap and a small plastic leaf. They never burrowed and rarely used the hides. After 2 molts, pic below, are in 10X6X4 at 1 3/4",and still stay in the open. These are a bold species and max at 7.5"-8" matured (females).
A 3/8" pumpkin patch (lrg) in a 4 oz. condiment cup. Surprisingly not as skittish as the munchkin patch I keep at the same size. After its next molt I'll transfer it to a 4" cube, large enough for a water bottle cap, hide and foilage.
3/8" S. hoffmanni in a 6 oz. parts container, 2" topsoil, burrowed to the bottom. So far the only known NW that grows a "horn". 
I don't have a photo of the B. hamorii in its 1st enclosure, but at 1/2" it was a 4" cube. Btw, once they get their coloration,  they are a beautiful and great display species to have. Aside from hair kicking, they are an easy species to care for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## sneakikaz (Jun 22, 2017)

Red Eunice said:


> @sneakikaz
> Here are photos of what few slings I currently have.
> The P. cancerides at 5/8" were given 4" cubes w/h 3" topsoil, hide (cholla), water bottle cap and a small plastic leaf. They never burrowed and rarely used the hides. After 2 molts, pic below, are in 10X6X4 at 1 3/4",and still stay in the open. These are a bold species and max at 7.5"-8" matured (females).
> A 3/8" pumpkin patch (lrg) in a 4 oz. condiment cup. Surprisingly not as skittish as the munchkin patch I keep at the same size. After its next molt I'll transfer it to a 4" cube, large enough for a water bottle cap, hide and foilage.
> ...


thank you so much


----------



## Mark weller (Jul 2, 2017)

sneakikaz said:


> I really need to see some great examples. Please help me.


----------



## Mark weller (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## Kayti (Jul 2, 2017)

This enclosure was created with help from Arachnoboard Members. For the T formerly known as B.Smithi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TomKemp (Jul 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Jul 3, 2017)

"Cage"
Must. Not. Get. Triggered.


----------



## CJW (Jul 3, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> "Cage"
> Must. Not. Get. Triggered.


How else could you easily reach in to replace the water dish sponge?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Jul 3, 2017)

Mark weller said:


> View attachment 244807


Looks like too much vertical space...there are too many things to fall on (rocks are not advisable) and too much to climb on.


----------

